# Get the kids involved



## ShovelBasher (Jul 28, 2007)

My daughter at 8 years old can sling dirt like a badger .shes the youngest of my children at home and digs just as hard a s anyone, will this post is for her, because i admire the fact she gives it her all. everything dug in these pics was by her,
 thank you kylie for letting your dad enjoy his hobby and have his family as well[]


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 28, 2007)

Kylie digging away shes just getting to the good layer.


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 28, 2007)

Kylie still slinging dirt.


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 28, 2007)

The end results of 3 long hours of digging all on her own.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool !! she started digging bottles seven years before I did, I hope she keeps the intrest, nice digs. Rick


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 28, 2007)

thats cool, always more fun to dig with someone..  I used to love when my girlfriend came along to dig, but she dont no more....

 by the way, that dump looks very familier....


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 29, 2007)

dump is in jewett city conn.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 29, 2007)

I wish I could get my "Strappin'" 22 year old son to dig. Sure would be nice. Tell her I said congrats on the finds.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2007)

Diggin with the family is a great experance.

 Hey Zane, My "Strappin" 22 year old is layin on his lazy ass right now complainin cause I woke him up just for fun.[sm=lol.gif] He is a good kid and is smart to boot but laaaaaazy. He thinks manual labor is some Puertorican guy.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yup, I've dug there, that dump is 15 - 20 feet deep... heck of a dig too!


----------



## logueb (Jul 29, 2007)

Son is too busy catching outlaws.  State Fire Marshal and part time Deputy keep him too busy to dig.  Wife and daughter too busy at school trying to help kids get a good education.  Ahhh, but the ole Son-in-law collects bottles, so maybe I can get a digging partner out of this family yet.


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 30, 2007)

Tique ever dug the norwich dump along the river in the park?
 maybe we can hook up and go for a dig some time.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 30, 2007)

yup, I'm the one who sunk all those huge craters down there!  Just dug a blue spiral pepper down there yesterday....  

 I'm down to dig, I've already lined up some digs for next week but the weekend after that we could meet up...


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 30, 2007)

you the one dug the twenty foot hole the state came and filled in by the downed tree lol[]. i pulled a bunch out this morning, got a nice triloids[8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 30, 2007)

That was me and Mike-o who posted about digging with his family this weekend....  I almost always fill them in but that one we left open as not one bottle came out and I wanted to go back but didnt...  I have to admit I'm partially guilty for the tree too... [] but not really, the high water took it down, and would of anyway....  So I have to ask, you the guy who has been hoping in the big pit with sandy top layer?

 I saw that dig and knew it was Norwixh right away....[][][]


----------



## ShovelBasher (Jul 31, 2007)

hehe i been staying at the begining of the dump , i have pulled a few small cathedrals from it and several nice honey amber blob tops, i move like a snail snd cover in behind me as i move.ever dig in southbridge mass?


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 31, 2007)

never dug southbridge... I thought we cleaned out the begining of the dump real good though, thats why we have been pounding those big holes in the middle.  Are you on the other side of the bridge?


----------

